#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Ваджрайогиня

## Алексей Л

Я Алмазная Дева, актер в играх
Йогиня – одна из моих форм
Показывающая что я за пределами земных привязанностей
Я сияющее открытие для отшельника
Девушка в шелке с розами
Я блудница в черных чулках и коже
Которая дарует радостное наказание
Я властелин стеклянных бусин
Создающая мириады форм
И в каждой бусинка искра меня
Для которой я живу в карме
Я Богиня Муки
Богоматерь Боли
Взамен преданности
Я вынимаю шипы из сердца
Взамен послушания
Я развязываю узлы в животе и голове
Я держатель ваджры
Которой давая и получая
Я изменяю семейную карму
Люди зовут Богиню Муки в болезненных ситуациях
Когда злость и ненависть блокируют ум
Я оцениваю пользу от мести
И даю лучший совет для развития
Я не подхожу для делания общества вежливее
Социальных устремлений  или создания хороших впечатлений
Я предельно честна, чувствительна и прямолинейна
Я обличаю лучшие и худшие грани человеческой жизни
Богиня Муки это зеркало боли
Я отражаю ужасные способы взаимодействия людей
Когда отражения растнуты и искажены
С иронией, юмором и грустью
Ослабляя их власть над сердцем
Так что тот кто ищет освобождения
Мог испытать вкус свободы
Преданные мне молят:
Богиня Муки, Богиня Боли
Вытащи меня из бедствия в которое я превратил свою жизнь
Сбереги от их злых махинаций
Эту их мольбу я слышу в их сердцах
Когда они читают мою мантру
Спасительница, Бодхисаттва
Возлюби меня как лоблю тебя я
Я отчаян и предан
Освободи меня своей любезностью
Я даю свободу
Но не без реализации
Для тех кто был обвязан – обязать других
Для тех кто страдал – создать страдания
Я даю им понять как они пострадали
Но так же как они заставили страдать других
Я не ношу кости из-за смерти
Я ношу их символизируя то что под поверхностью
Кровь которую я пью это злая карма тех кого я спасаю
И карма затем прекращается и не передается другим
Я предстаю гневной так как беру злость, ненависть ярость, желание разрушить
И они изничтожаются во мне
Я танцующая на боли всего человечества
Я уничтожаю тьму и испорченность
Моя сострадательноя сторона скрыта
Но для тех кого я люблю
Кто берет на себя мою темную любезность
Я открываю путь к сияющему свету
С оставленными позади болью и печалью


Вот решил поделиться, не пропадать же такой ценной вещи как мой перевод  :Facepalm:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

Антончик (06.06.2017)

----------


## Джеки

Не знаю, насколько точный и правильный перевод, но с художественной стороны звучит здорово!  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Л

Спасибо, а мне как-то несуразно кажется, пытался передать смысл, не все слова смог подобрать, хорошо еще что это не стихи

----------


## Иоан

> Спасибо, а мне как-то несуразно кажется, пытался передать смысл, не все слова смог подобрать, хорошо еще что это не стихи


Пусть будут стихи.

----------


## Алсу

Что за источник?

----------


## Алексей Л

Ваджрайогини является в бушующем красном свете
С темными грозовыми облаками и молниями
Она сексуальна, опасна, непослушна
Она говорит:
Что значит йогиня? 
Это та что приводит разрозненное , ограниченное сознание в гармонию
Мы силы обуздания, направляющие к практике
Будучи вызванными мы формируем духовный коридор для последователей и охраняем входы
Материальный мир это прекрасное место полное разнообразия и интенсивности,
для переживания радости и горя.
Но высшие миры, миры превосходные, обладают великими возможностями творить
Можно создвавть не только объекты и идеи но и самих себя и целые миры
Люди –сложные сущности с миллионами уровней и физический мир сосоредоточен только нескольких из них
Сверхмиры имеют дело с более глубокими уровнями тождества и опыта
Которые отвергаются материалистами как воображение
Воображение как мелкий слой опыта формируемого сознательным аспектом ума
Не проникает в духовные сферы
Воображение как лед на озере позволяет верить тем кто живет на твердой земле что вода тоже твердь
Они не ведают что подо льдом и что лед это тонкий слой скрывающий глубины
Так йогини и дакини скрыты от нас воображением
Мы сверхсущества которые принимают форму и фантазию
Как йогиня я могу ....

продолжение следует
ЗЫ источник неизвестен

----------


## Алсу

Эта хрень висит лет десять в англоязычном интернете. И совершено не понятно откуда это взялось.

----------

Legba (16.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (13.06.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...
> ЗЫ источник неизвестен


Но Вы то гдето взяли текст, который переводите.
Эту информацию ведь можно предоставить.

----------


## Аше

> Что за источник?


Это творчество J. Denosky:
http://buddhanature.com/

В частности:
http://buddhanature.com/buddha/vajrayogini.html
http://buddhanature.com/buddha/vajra..._as_guide.html

Оттуда:



> The purpose is to introduce the spiritual seeker to elements of the Vajrayana Buddhist tradition *outside the bounds of a particular lineage or school*.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.06.2017)

----------


## Иоан

> Это творчество J. Denosky:
> http://buddhanature.com/
> 
> В частности:
> http://buddhanature.com/buddha/vajrayogini.html
> http://buddhanature.com/buddha/vajra..._as_guide.html
> 
> Оттуда:


Да, Outside the bounds
Похоже на резюме саши грей, или на рекламу бдсм салона.

----------

Мансур (08.11.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Ну вот всё счастливо и разрешилось: "за пределами линии и школы".

----------

Alex (11.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну вот всё счастливо и разрешилось: "за пределами линии и школы".


Ну раз все счастливы, покеда!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Только ВаджрайогинИ)) А мне нравится! Почему нет? Тем более, что уже двадцать лет она мне плотно знакома)))Но перевод ужасный. Хоть такую трактовку никогда не видела.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Только ВаджрайогинИ)) А мне нравится! Почему нет? Тем более, что уже двадцать лет она мне плотно знакома)))Но перевод ужасный. Хоть такую трактовку никогда не видела.


Для меня была цель понять сущность Ваджрайогини. 

А вам она кем приходится, как соседка или вы сами практикуете?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Для меня была цель понять сущность Ваджрайогини. 
> 
> А вам она кем приходится, как соседка или вы сами практикуете?


И что, поняли?) 

Я двадцать лет назад получала передачу и наставления от Ело Ринпое и геше Джамьянг Кхенце, пытаюсь, чтоб не соседка))

----------


## Алексей Л

> И что, поняли?)


Ничего не понял так как "ужасный перевод"  :Frown:  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin: 





> Я двадцать лет назад получала передачу и наставления от Ело Ринпое и геше Джамьянг Кхенце, пытаюсь, чтоб не соседка))


Ууу как давно. Это в Гелук тоже дают? Не знал, думал только Ламрим читают день и ношью под одеялом  :Big Grin: 
Ваджрайогини это Ваджраяна, не Махаяна.
Вы сколько в совокупности ее практиковали?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ничего не понял так как "ужасный перевод" 
> 
> 
> 
> Ууу как давно. Это в Гелук тоже дают? Не знал, думал только Ламрим читают день и ношью под одеялом 
> Ваджрайогини это Ваджраяна, не Махаяна.
> Вы сколько в совокупности ее практиковали?


Теперь спрошу, а что Вы знаете про Гелуг?))) Что значит в совокупности?)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Теперь спрошу, а что Вы знаете про Гелуг?)))


На собственном опыте я бывал на учениях, выглядит это так: сначала все произносят прибежище, ботхичитту, затем лама читает большую книгу не помню уже названия Ламрим на тибетком а рядом переводчик переводит на английский. И так 2 часа, больше ничего, у них еще классы медитации есть, то что мы делали называется шаматха. 
А вообще по-монему Гелук -учение 2 поворота колеса Дхармы, Махаяна (кстати Дзен там же), то есть это те же сутры но с учением о сострадании и пустоте в отличае от 1 поворота.
Или я не прав?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что значит в совокупности?)))


Сколько повторений скажем так, вы же знаете что эти практики секрет )

Так мы с вами встретимся значит скоро, "там". Будем вспоминать как вы сказали что мой перевод ужасный, смеяться. Обещайте быть моим консортом)))

----------


## Алексей Л

Сказано так: если практиковать 11 йог совершенным образом то можно направиться в страну дакинь ещё в этом теле (не умирая). Там в стране дакинь вы получите учение напрямую от будд и бодхисатв и обретете просветление

----------


## Алсу

Что б понять сущность Ваджраяйогини надо обратиться к традиционным источникам: возьмите хоть одну тантрическую садхану и посмотрите как дело надо делать:
Восхваление, где и перечислены возможности божества.
Визуализация формы божества и его атрибутов, а затем мандалы и свиты, дворец и окружение, восхваления, 
напоминание про обеты, подношения, благопожелания, молитвы/призыв проявить деятельность с перечислением того, что вам надо.

----------

Алексей Л (19.06.2017), Антончик (19.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (19.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Что б понять сущность Ваджраяйогини надо обратиться к традиционным источникам: возьмите хоть одну тантрическую садхану и посмотрите как дело надо делать:
> Восхваление, где и перечислены возможности божества.
> Визуализация формы божества и его атрибутов, а затем мандалы и свиты, дворец и окружение, восхваления, 
> напоминание про обеты, подношения, благопожелания, молитвы/призыв проявить деятельность с перечислением того, что вам надо.


Попробую, спасибо милая

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> На собственном опыте я бывал на учениях, выглядит это так: сначала все произносят прибежище, ботхичитту, затем лама читает большую книгу не помню уже названия Ламрим на тибетком а рядом переводчик переводит на английский. И так 2 часа, больше ничего, у них еще классы медитации есть, то что мы делали называется шаматха. 
> А вообще по-монему Гелук -учение 2 поворота колеса Дхармы, Махаяна (кстати Дзен там же), то есть это те же сутры но с учением о сострадании и пустоте в отличае от 1 поворота.
> Или я не прав?


Понятно, на чем основываются Ваши представления) Вы такое видели сколько раз и где?)

Не буду грузить Вас Гелугом и Ламримом( ради интереса загляните в его пятый том, все не так просто))) Но Вы не имеете минимальныx представлений о всей глубине данной школы)Интересно, Вы действительно не отдаете себе отчета о глубине реализации и знаний, например ЕСДЛ?)

Есть такой редкий драгоценный Учитель к России Ело Ринпоче, моя передача длилась неделю, а вообще лучше, когда 21 день, подробные комментарии обычно длятся минимум неделю или две, кстати, передача и очередные подробные комментарии планируются в Москве в октябре, о чем он сам нам сказал два месяца назад. Минимум неделя. у меня есть старые подробнейшие комментарии.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сколько повторений скажем так, вы же знаете что эти практики секрет )
> 
> Так мы с вами встретимся значит скоро, "там". Будем вспоминать как вы сказали что мой перевод ужасный, смеяться. Обещайте быть моим консортом)))


Боюсь, Вы представляете практику Йидама, как нгондро, а познания по тантре у Вас своебразные) Боюсь, лама слишком мало читал вам тексты)))

Вряд ли мы с Вами где еще встретимся, кармическая связь крайне слаба, на уровне БФ)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Понятно, на чем основываются Ваши представления) Вы такое видели сколько раз и где?)
> 
> Не буду грузить Вас Гелугом и Ламримом( ради интереса загляните в его пятый том, все не так просто))) Но Вы не имеете минимальныx представлений о всей глубине данной школы)Интересно, Вы действительно не отдаете себе отчета о глубине реализации и знаний, например ЕСДЛ?)
> 
> Есть такой редкий драгоценный Учитель к России Ело Ринпоче, моя передача длилась неделю, а вообще лучше, когда 21 день, подробные комментарии обычно длятся минимум неделю или две, кстати, передача и очередные подробные комментарии планируются в Москве в октябре, о чем он сам нам сказал два месяца назад. Минимум неделя. у меня есть старые подробнейшие комментарии.


У себя в Новой Зеландии естественно, я всего недели три ходил да и то потомучто пригласили, мне есть на что 2 часа в день потратить кроме ламримов.
Не знаю что там в пятом томе вас поразило, наверное то что в дзогчен дают новичкам  :Big Grin:  уж неужто я ЕСДЛ не слушал. 

Мне естественно не известна реализация ЕСДЛ, но если вы о реализации то во всех 4 школах ТБ можно получить высокую, возможно даже поднаторев в Ламриме. Но я вовсе не об этом а о том что практики махаяны и ваджраяны разные, или вы с этим не согласны?

Никак не пойму как вам сразу дали передачу, просвятите нас как там в Гелук дают практику Ваджрайогини, сразу после Ламрима?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Боюсь, Вы представляете практику Йидама, как нгондро, а познания по тантре у Вас своебразные) Боюсь, лама слишком мало читал вам тексты)))
> 
> Вряд ли мы с Вами где еще встретимся, кармическая связь крайне слаба, на уровне БФ)))


Ну ничего себе слаба, который год уже меня тут петрушите  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> У себя в Новой Зеландии естественно, я всего недели три ходил да и то потомучто пригласили, мне есть на что 2 часа в день потратить кроме ламримов.
> Не знаю что там в пятом томе вас поразило, наверное то что в дзогчен дают новичкам  уж неужто я ЕСДЛ не слушал. 
> 
> Мне естественно не известна реализация ЕСДЛ, но если вы о реализации то во всех 4 школах ТБ можно получить высокую, возможно даже поднаторев в Ламриме. Но я вовсе не об этом а о том что практики махаяны и ваджраяны разные, или вы с этим не согласны?
> 
> Никак не пойму как вам сразу дали передачу, просвятите нас как там в Гелук дают практику Ваджрайогини, сразу после Ламрима?


Одно из коренных падений - возвеличивание своей школы (направления) и насмехание над другими школами (направлениями). Вас гордыня видимо распирает от принадлежности к Дзогчен. Ну так здесь многие являются практиками Дзогчен, и никто пяткой в грудь себе не бьет... 
Второе коренное падение - неуважение и поношение своих Ваджрных братьев и Ваджрных учителей (даже если вы не имеете с ними общих самай)...

Скромнее надо быть...

----------

Kit (08.11.2017), Айрат (21.06.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У себя в Новой Зеландии естественно, я всего недели три ходил да и то потомучто пригласили, мне есть на что 2 часа в день потратить кроме ламримов.
> Не знаю что там в пятом томе вас поразило, наверное то что в дзогчен дают новичкам  уж неужто я ЕСДЛ не слушал. 
> 
> Мне естественно не известна реализация ЕСДЛ, но если вы о реализации то во всех 4 школах ТБ можно получить высокую, возможно даже поднаторев в Ламриме. Но я вовсе не об этом а о том что практики махаяны и ваджраяны разные, или вы с этим не согласны?
> 
> Никак не пойму как вам сразу дали передачу, просвятите нас как там в Гелук дают практику Ваджрайогини, сразу после Ламрима?


"нас",- это кого? Странным образом только Вы не в курсе Пути Сутры и тантры и существования Ваджраяны в Гелуге, могли бы удосужиться поискать в инете, что есть по этому поводу, тот же Нагрим, например. 

И не надо защищать другие школы) Они все равноценны, у кого к чему более направлено сознание- ЕСДЛ прекрасный дзогченовец, между прочим а равно и по всем школам знаток) Суть в том, что необходимые практики добирают у Учителей, которые могут тебе просто посоветовать такую практику, видя твою кармическую напрвленность. Цонкапа нового ничего не придумал, а практики по идее должны передаваться не после чтения Ламрима, а наиболее подготовленным ученикам) Ну, а мне, недалекой, просто свезло)))

Слышать и понимать о чем идет речь, не одно и то же.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну ничего себе слаба, который год уже меня тут петрушите


Жорошо бы было за эти годы слегка провентилировать вопрос по школам и по тантре, петушить Вас не за что. Вы сами себя петушите. Не я.

И просто так без передачи и комментариев понимать практику Ваджрайогини лучше не стоит. Гимны отлично, но надо еще быть в теме слегка. Изнутри)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Вантус: 

В гелуг есть своя линия дзогчен, исходящая от пятого Далай-ламы - гьячен ньернга. 

"Dzogchen: The Heart Essence of the Great Perfection" Далай-ламы XIV: 

Ngawang Lobsang Gyatso occupies an important place in the transmission of the Nyingma teachings, and is included by Dudjom Rinpoche in his famous ‘History of theNyingmapas’ among the biographies of the tertöns. This is particularly on account of hisrevelation of the ‘pure visions’ of the 
Gyachen Nyer Nga 
—’Twenty-five Sealed Teachings’. The fifth Dalai Lama was prophesied in certain termas as an emanation of the enlightened activity of King Trisong Detsen. He felt a deep connection with the Nyingma tradition of Guru Padmasambhava, and had a number of important Nyingma teachers, such as Zurchen Chöying Rangdrol, Khöntön Paljor Lhundrup, and Terdak Lingpa, Minling Terchen Gyurmé Dorje. He was particularly close to the masters of the‘Northern Treasure’ lineage of Rigdzin Gödem, who appear frequently in his visions. In his autobiography he also speaks of Pema Rigdzin, the first Dzogchen Rinpoche, whom he urged to found the Dzogchen monastery in Kham; he calls him "the great Dzogchenpa who has totally understood the Nyingtik". Dudjom Rinpoche writes: Of particular interest is the manner in which the Dalai Lama received the teachings contained in the ‘Profound Pure Visions’, which was foretold in a prophecy in thetermas of the glorious Tashi Topgyal: You who are now king of the black-headed race, Through pure aspirations, your fifth incarnation will reveal ‘Twenty-five’—with five special mind treasures.

Две важные гелугпинские практики - Палден Лхамо Магзор Гьялмо и Дамдин Янсанг - также имеют ньингмапинское происхождение.

http://dharma.org.ru/board/post144855.html#144855

----------


## Алексей Л

> Одно из коренных падений - возвеличивание своей школы (направления) и насмехание над другими школами (направлениями). Вас гордыня видимо распирает от принадлежности к Дзогчен. Ну так здесь многие являются практиками Дзогчен, и никто пяткой в грудь себе не бьет... 
> Второе коренное падение - неуважение и поношение своих Ваджрных братьев и Ваджрных учителей (даже если вы не имеете с ними общих самай)...
> 
> Скромнее надо быть...


А никто и не поносил, это такое утрирование чтобы четче было видно разницу. Это вы тут из мухи слона какие-то коренные падения придумали. Неуважение это у вас ко мне. Я про вас упоминал? Хотя все про вас знают, идите собирайте дальше ванги.

----------


## Алексей Л

> "нас",- это кого? Странным образом только Вы не в курсе Пути Сутры и тантры и существования Ваджраяны в Гелуге, могли бы удосужиться поискать в инете, что есть по этому поводу, тот же Нагрим, например. 
> 
> И не надо защищать другие школы) Они все равноценны, у кого к чему более направлено сознание- ЕСДЛ прекрасный дзогченовец, между прочим а равно и по всем школам знаток) Суть в том, что необходимые практики добирают у Учителей, которые могут тебе просто посоветовать такую практику, видя твою кармическую напрвленность.


В курсе, а еще в курсе что эти пути и методы разные, путь отречения не сочетается с путем трансформации а тот с путем самоосвобождения, вот это мне не понятно что такое гелуг, получается сборная солянка? То что вы ссылаетесь на ЕСДЛ не канает, он может еще и прекрасный цигуновец (например) но при чем тут школа,  если ЕСДЛ собрал все возможные передачи со всех школ это не значит что весь гелуг их делает. 




> Цонкапа нового ничего не придумал, а практики по идее должны передаваться не после чтения Ламрима, а наиболее подготовленным ученикам) Ну, а мне, недалекой, просто свезло)))


А то как же  :Big Grin: , Пема как всегда оказалась впереди всех, везунчик!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я как бы в этом не сомневаюсь, но позвольте уточнить: повезло c чем?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Жорошо бы было за эти годы слегка провентилировать вопрос по школам и по тантре, петушить Вас не за что. Вы сами себя петушите. Не я.
> 
> И просто так без передачи и комментариев понимать практику Ваджрайогини лучше не стоит. Гимны отлично, но надо еще быть в теме слегка. Изнутри)


Так я и спрашиваю как это в гелуг и махаяна и ваджраяна и дзогчен все вместе, объясните.

У меня с передачами все нормально, а вот как вы умудрились практиковать ваджрайогиню не закончив нендро вот это действительно загадка.

Вот смотрите в линию Гелуг не входит Ваджрайогини, но она входит к Кагъю (мою школу)

----------


## Алсу

> как вы умудрились практиковать ваджрайогиню не закончив нендро вот это действительно загадка.


Это одно из различий между школами гелуг и кагью.

А вообще Вас запутала эта картинка. Все пересечения линий просто не уместились бы на схеме.

В пантеон Цонкапы Ваджрайогиня входила как консорт Чакрасамвары. Было в гелугпе предание, что одиночная Ваджрайогиня была его (Цонкапы) личной/тайной практикой, но ДЛ это зачем-то оспаривал (есть его рассуждения на английском по этой теме). К примеру, Палден Лхамо не было в пантеоне Цонкапы, она была интегрирована в гелуг при первых Далай-ламах. И сам Цонкапа в свое время расширил пантеон Кадампы. Здесь кажется нет предмета для спора, так как отдельная учительская линия имеет свой набор методов, они не должны на сто процентов совпадать с популярными в школе. Со временем, в зависимости скажем от прославленности к.л. учителя отдельные методы его линии могли получать распространение по школе и становиться общепринятыми.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.06.2017), Пема Дролкар (24.06.2017)

----------


## Антончик

> Так я и спрашиваю как это в гелуг и махаяна и ваджраяна и дзогчен все вместе, объясните.


А почему это не должно или не может так быть? В чём проблема то? Ну вместе, не вместе, и что?

----------


## Алексей Л

> Это одно из различий между школами гелуг и кагью.
> 
> А вообще Вас запутала эта картинка. Все пересечения линий просто не уместились бы на схеме.
> 
> В пантеон Цонкапы Ваджрайогиня входила как консорт Чакрасамвары. Было в гелугпе предание, что одиночная Ваджрайогиня была его (Цонкапы) личной/тайной практикой, но ДЛ это зачем-то оспаривал (есть его рассуждения на английском по этой теме). К примеру, Палден Лхамо не было в пантеоне Цонкапы, она была интегрирована в гелуг при первых Далай-ламах. И сам Цонкапа в свое время расширил пантеон Кадампы. Здесь кажется нет предмета для спора, так как отдельная учительская линия имеет свой набор методов, они не должны на сто процентов совпадать с популярными в школе. Со временем, в зависимости скажем от прославленности к.л. учителя отдельные методы его линии могли получать распространение по школе и становиться общепринятыми.


Спасибо  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , вот опять единственный вразумительный ответ без перехода на личности

----------


## Алексей Л

> А почему это не должно или не может так быть? В чём проблема то? Ну вместе, не вместе, и что?


Писал уже, линия передачи и несочетаемость путей. Вот например как последователь пути отречения должен представлять женщину - как мешок костей, грязь и тд не хочу продолжать, как последователь пути самоосвобождения видит женщину - как совершенное божество, совершенная мудрость, совершенная красота. Ну и как совместить, никак.

----------


## Антончик

> Писал уже, линия передачи и несочетаемость путей. Вот например как последователь пути отречения должен представлять женщину - как мешок костей, грязь и тд не хочу продолжать, как последователь пути самоосвобождения видит женщину - как совершенное божество, совершенная мудрость, совершенная красота. Ну и как совместить, никак.


Просто кто вам сказал, что в рамках одной школы все практикующие находятся на одном уровне и на одном пути?
Я так предполагаю, что в рамках любой школы может быть много практикующих на разных ступенях продвижения по пути, практикующие разные методы и т.д.
Все разные посвящения получали в конце концов. Кто-то вообще не получал тантрических посвящений, но практикует другие практики в рамках той же школы и т.д.

Так что я тут опять не вижу противоречия и проблемы.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Просто кто вам сказал, что в рамках одной школы все практикующие находятся на одном уровне и на одном пути?
> Я так предполагаю, что в рамках любой школы может быть много практикующих на разных ступенях продвижения по пути, практикующие разные методы и т.д.
> Все разные посвящения получали в конце концов. Кто-то вообще не получал тантрических посвящений, но практикует другие практики в рамках той же школы и т.д.
> 
> Так что я тут опять не вижу противоречия и проблемы.


Я всегда считал что школа и линия передачи это одно и то же, то есть в одной школе одна линия передачи. 
Ну давайте так: что для вас линия передачи?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я всегда считал что школа и линия передачи это одно и то же, то есть в одной школе одна линия передачи. 
> Ну давайте так: что для вас линия передачи?


Традиция (Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью, Гелуг, Джонанг)  это скорее определённые административные системы, причём и они эти традиции имеют деления  внутри себя, и в конечном итоге это всё завязано на держателях-ламах высокого ранга которые вместе со своими приближёнными администрациями (зачастую кланово-родовыми) выполняли довольно обширные функции в Тибете не только в плане передачи тех или иных учений но административно-политические-управленческие-бизнесовые-и т.п. Плюс в каждой традиции свои образовательные учреждения и созерцательные центры, поддерживаемые конкретными держателями-ламами и их администрациями.
Так уж сложилось и так оно во многом и до сих пор есть. (написал это не в негативном плане, такое уж  устройство в традиционных буддийских обществах, где нет чёткого разграничения между государством наукой и буддизмом).

Линии передачи - это уже конкретные парампары тех или иных циклов Тантры(и даже линии передач подучений входящих в тот или иной цикл Тантры), учительские линии передачи воззрений (саутрантика, вайбхашиха, читтаматра, мадхьямака(и подразделений внутри них)),     учительские линии передачи различных  методов Сутры и практик Парамит,  упасампады Пратимокши Виная , и линии передач тех и ли иных традиционных буддийских наук и искусств.
 Держателями передачи того или иного из этих учений и  Учителями того или иного из этих учений могут быть  необязательно высокопоставленные ламы перерожденцы, а именно и чаще это просто учёные и йогины, как монахи так и миряне. Высокие перерожденцы также конечно имеют многие линии этих учений и учёные и йогины, но их обучающая функция практически сведена к передаче вангов лунгов и т.д. и очень узкому кругу личных учеников и преемников. 

И так уж сложилось к настоящему времени, что линии передачи всех этих учений присутствуют одновременно во всех традициях\школах тибетского буддизма, хоть там в каждой и выделяются определённые коренные учения, определённые стили и методы обучения и расставляются немного по разному акценты.

----------

Алексей Л (24.06.2017), Антончик (26.06.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В курсе, а еще в курсе что эти пути и методы разные, путь отречения не сочетается с путем трансформации а тот с путем самоосвобождения, вот это мне не понятно что такое гелуг, получается сборная солянка? То что вы ссылаетесь на ЕСДЛ не канает, он может еще и прекрасный цигуновец (например) но при чем тут школа,  если ЕСДЛ собрал все возможные передачи со всех школ это не значит что весь гелуг их делает. 
> 
> 
> А то как же , Пема как всегда оказалась впереди всех, везунчик! 
> 
> Я как бы в этом не сомневаюсь, но позвольте уточнить: повезло c чем?


Вы невнимательно меня читаете. Я сказала, что Гелуг включает в себя все этапы Пути и Ваджраяну в том числе, как путь трансформации. Эта школа дает то же самое, что и другие, от простого к сложному, нравственность, медитация, мудрость. В  Дзогчене тоже есть подготовка, а не сразу трансформация, к Ваджраяне без базовых знаний не приступают. Потому что трансформировать в неподготовленном уме просто нечего))

Повезло с кармой)))Много видела драгоценных Учителей)))

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы невнимательно меня читаете. Я сказала, что Гелуг включает в себя все этапы Пути и Ваджраяну в том числе, как путь трансформации. Эта школа дает то же самое, что и другие, от простого к сложному, нравственность, медитация, мудрость. В  Дзогчене тоже есть подготовка, а не сразу трансформация, к Ваджраяне без базовых знаний не приступают. Потому что трансформировать в неподготовленном уме просто нечего))
> 
> Повезло с кармой)))Много видела драгоценных Учителей)))


Понятно, драгоценные учителя, значит есть не драгоценные  :EEK!:  где Шпагин, почему он не критикует возвеличиваеие своих учителей?  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm: 

Ладно я понял что нынешний Гелуг это сборная солянка. 

Лучше расскажите как вы иммигрировали в Италию и когда?

----------


## Фил

> Так я и спрашиваю как это в гелуг и махаяна и ваджраяна и дзогчен все вместе, объясните.
> 
> У меня с передачами все нормально, а вот как вы умудрились практиковать ваджрайогиню не закончив нендро вот это действительно загадка.
> 
> Вот смотрите в линию Гелуг не входит Ваджрайогини, но она входит к Кагъю (мою школу)
> 
> Вложение 21502


Алексей, а где картинку целиком посмотреть?

----------


## Алексей Л

Я зачеркнул то что там быть не должно

----------

Фил (24.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Галуг

----------

Фил (24.06.2017)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Понятно, драгоценные учителя, значит есть не драгоценные  где Шпагин, почему он не критикует возвеличиваеие своих учителей? 
> 
> Ладно я понял что нынешний Гелуг это сборная солянка. 
> 
> Лучше расскажите как вы иммигрировали в Италию и когда?


В отличие от вас мой дальний Ваджрный брат я не так много провожу времени здесь на форуме, хожу собираю ванги, как вы выразились. .. И еще, у меня нет к вам лично какой-либо неприязни, и тем более агрессии. Мне и без всей этой эмоцианальной чернухи хватает в жизни проблем... Учителей я не критикую, не делю их на хороших и плохих, драгоценных и полудрагоценных. Не приписывайте мне того, чего я не говорил... Моя мысль была лишь с том что все школы и учения Дхармы подобны восхождению в гору - троп и дорог много, а вершина одна... Всем мира и добра, и поменьше трудностей...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Понятно, драгоценные учителя, значит есть не драгоценные  где Шпагин, почему он не критикует возвеличиваеие своих учителей? 
> 
> Ладно я понял что нынешний Гелуг это сборная солянка. 
> 
> Лучше расскажите как вы иммигрировали в Италию и когда?





> Так я и спрашиваю как это в гелуг и махаяна и ваджраяна и дзогчен все вместе, объясните.


Почитайте статью. http://dalailama.ru/messages/160-lineages.html Вряд ли это сбрная селянка. При таком реализованном практике селянкой стать невозможно. Гелуг опирается на учителей Наланды, причем опирается целенаправленно.

Да, есть особые драгоценные и очень редкие учителя, которые перерождаются и поддерживают линии передач. Попасть к таким, - кармическая редкость.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Писал уже, линия передачи и несочетаемость путей. Вот например как последователь пути отречения должен представлять женщину - как мешок костей, грязь и тд не хочу продолжать, как последователь пути самоосвобождения видит женщину - как совершенное божество, совершенная мудрость, совершенная красота. Ну и как совместить, никак.


А совмещать и не надо. Никто ничего не должен. Есть разные уровни подготовки и разные практики.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так я и спрашиваю как это в гелуг и махаяна и ваджраяна и дзогчен все вместе, объясните.
> 
> У меня с передачами все нормально, а вот как вы умудрились практиковать ваджрайогиню не закончив нендро вот это действительно загадка.


Я получила конкретную передачу у конкретного Учителя и комментарии по ней. Практика проходит сообразно моим возможностям и жизненной ситуации.

Я не поняла Вашего выпада насчет нгондро. И вообще Вы ведете себя воинственно, нападаете на гелуг, обзываете его селянкой, издеваетесь над Ламримом Цонкапы. Уж я не оворю о Ваших придирках лично к моей практике и сомнения в ней. Важраяна в таких случаях слегка рановата)

----------


## Алексей Л

> В отличие от вас мой дальний Ваджрный брат я не так много провожу времени здесь на форуме, хожу собираю ванги, как вы выразились. .. И еще, у меня нет к вам лично какой-либо неприязни, и тем более агрессии. Мне и без всей этой эмоцианальной чернухи хватает в жизни проблем... Учителей я не критикую, не делю их на хороших и плохих, драгоценных и полудрагоценных. Не приписывайте мне того, чего я не говорил... Моя мысль была лишь с том что все школы и учения Дхармы подобны восхождению в гору - троп и дорог много, а вершина одна... Всем мира и добра, и поменьше трудностей...


Не хочется Вас огорчать, но формально Ваджарным братом Вы мне не являетесь. Не то чтобы как по Бадрову  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm:  

Но 
Ваджарные сестры - братья это те кто:
1. Являются практиками любой из путей Высшей Йога Тантры и
2. Получили ванг от ОДНОГО и того же Гуру и
3. Одновременно или в разное время.

И вам того же, не кашляйте  :Big Grin:

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я получила конкретную передачу у конкретного Учителя и комментарии по ней. Практика проходит сообразно моим возможностям и жизненной ситуации.
> 
> Я не поняла Вашего выпада насчет нгондро. И вообще Вы ведете себя воинственно, нападаете на гелуг, обзываете его селянкой, издеваетесь над Ламримом Цонкапы. Уж я не оворю о Ваших придирках лично к моей практике и сомнения в ней. Важраяна в таких случаях слегка рановата)


Да, да, я плохой, плохой, я виноват что задаю неудобные вопросы. А вы молодцы, особенно впечатляют результаты 20 летней практики последаватели школы, что уж говорить о Шпагине ведь у него еще все впереди  :Big Grin:  :Facepalm: , продолжайте в том же духе.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да, да, я плохой, плохой, я виноват что задаю неудобные вопросы. А вы молодцы, особенно впечатляют результаты 20 летней практики последаватели школы, продолжайте в том же духе.


Я не знаю, что Вас может впечатлять/ если Вы в жизни меня не видели/ никогда со мной лично не говорили и не сидели вместе со мной на передаче практики/ а также эти 20 лет в моей жизни практически отсутствовали. Если только Вы не ясновидящий :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

В случае ясновиденья эти словопрения вообще ни к чему. 20 лет даёе короткиж ежедневных усилий даже у малоспособного человека приводят к определенному результату. Вы не мой прямой ваджрный брат, даже если получили передачу Ваджрайогини, но как минимум, могли бы отнестись к чужой практике с уважением.

Конечно, буду продолжать. Вопросы мне не неудобны. Но, наверное, не надо Вам себя вставлять в подобном свете. Лучше проинформируйтесь как следует что и у кого.

----------

Антончик (26.06.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я не знаю, что Вас может впечатлять/ если Вы в жизни меня не видели/ никогда со мной лично не говорили и не сидели вместе со мной на передаче практики/ а также эти 20 лет в моей жизни практически отсутствовали. Если только Вы не ясновидящий
> 
> В случае ясновиденья эти словопрения вообще ни к чему. 20 лет даёе короткиж ежедневных усилий даже у малоспособного человека приводят к определенному результату. Вы не мой прямой ваджрный брат, даже если получили передачу Ваджрайогини, но как минимум, могли бы отнестись к чужой практике с уважением.
> 
> Конечно, буду продолжать. Вопросы мне не неудобны. Но, наверное, не надо Вам себя вставлять в подобном свете. Лучше проинформируйтесь как следует что и у кого.


Пардон, но если вы меня не видели то тогда как вы можете судить рановато мне заниматься Ваджраяной или нет, а ведь я про Вас даже не говорил так. 
Где вы видите что я отношусь неуважительно к вашей практике? Вопросы да задавал но это не утверждения как вы судите что мне рано.
К сожалению конструктивного диалога не получается в таких условиях когда некоторые участники пришли не с миром а только и ждут когда начнется бой чтобы скрестить шпаги.

----------


## Айрат

Не порицай другие учения
и не проявляй пренебрежения
к их последователям.
В конечном счете,
все учения нераздельны,
как вкус соли.
Величайшее из зол -
иметь религиозные предубеждения
и критиковать других людей,
не зная их ума.
Поэтому отбрось предубеждения,
как если бы это был яд

Гуру Падмасамбхава

З.Ы.Надеюсь, тем у кого в традиции написано Дзогчен, известно, кто такой Гуру Падмасамбхава

----------


## Алексей Л

> Не порицай другие учения
> и не проявляй пренебрежения
> к их последователям.
> В конечном счете,
> все учения нераздельны,
> как вкус соли.
> Величайшее из зол -
> иметь религиозные предубеждения
> и критиковать других людей,
> ...


Никто не порицал другие учения вам показалось. Моя традиция Кагъю. Вы тоже хотите меня покритиковать?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Никто не порицал другие учения вам показалось. Моя традиция Кагъю. Вы тоже хотите меня покритиковать?


Вы назвали Гелуг сборной селянкой и усомнились в наличии в нем практик Аннутарайогатантры а также линий передач данных практик) после чего занимаетесь поиском нападок в Ваш адрес.

Это, вообще-то ВАШИ проблемы. И ничьи больше))) 



> Лучше расскажите как вы иммигрировали в Италию и когда?


А это имеет отношение к Ваджрайогини?)) Я живу, когда захочу, то в России, то в Италии, то в других странах. Поэтому такой уж иммигранткой меня назвать вряд ли можно. Это никак не отражается на практике, я пользуюсь разными преимуществами благодаря тому, что могу ездить куда мне надо по необходимости, а наставлениями и передачами от драгоценных учителей я пользовалась во многих местах. И вижу их, когда считаю нужным.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Вы назвали Гелуг сборной селянкой и усомнились в наличии в нем практик Аннутарайогатантры а также линий передач данных практик) после чего занимаетесь поиском нападок в Ваш адрес.
> 
> Это, вообще-то ВАШИ проблемы. И ничьи больше)))


Ну так оставьте их мне, страсти то какие, уже и усомниться не имею права  :EEK!:  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin: 





> А это имеет отношение к Ваджрайогини?)) Я живу, когда захочу, то в России, то в Италии, то в других странах. Поэтому такой уж иммигранткой меня назвать вряд ли можно. Это никак не отражается на практике, я пользуюсь разными преимуществами благодаря тому, что могу ездить куда мне надо по необходимости, а наставлениями и передачами от драгоценных учителей я пользовалась во многих местах. И вижу их, когда считаю нужным.


Просто интересно когда вы переехали, до того как стали буддисткой то есть Ваджрайогиней или после? 
Я пока жил в России не был буддистом, сейчас уже переезжать не стал бы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну так оставьте их мне, страсти то какие, уже и усомниться не имею права 
> 
> 
> 
> Просто интересно когда вы переехали, до того как стали буддисткой то есть Ваджрайогиней или после? 
> Я пока жил в России не был буддистом, сейчас уже переезжать не стал бы.


усомниться можно, но при этом не надо навешивать шаблоны вплоть до выяснения правильной инфы. 

Я получила передачу, приехав в то лето в Россию. Буддистами становятся, когда совпадают все причины и условия, свободы и блага, а где, - может быть где угодно. За передачами и наставлениями можно приехать в нужное место. Но все это вопрос кармы. И нет никако гарантии, что человек будет соблюдать самаи и продолжать практику. Это вопрос необходимости данной практики для него лично.

По себе вряд ли нужно судить. У всех очень все разнится. Я ходила в Италии на буддийские лекции к очень грамотному и реализованному учителю, с сильными и знающими многолетними его учениками_ которые могли мне дать ответы и уточнения по любым вопросам на моем языке, как минимум, года три  несколько раз в неделю, это огромный плюс для любого практика, особенно для начинающего. Появляется определенный правильный импринтинг, потому что по ходу выясняются многие детали и они тебя формируют. Но я поняла, что мне все это нужно, до этого. А дальше были разные возможности по разным странам.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ладно вам, не ссорьтесь, у вас у обоих бодхичитта достаточно длинная.

----------

Alex (26.06.2017), Legba (27.06.2017), Алексей Л (26.06.2017), Антончик (26.06.2017), Владимир Николаевич (26.06.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Сумленья верные у Алексея.
Ему на главный вопрос не ответили. "Про женщину" N 37 "про мешок костей и грязь", можно его поддержать, это даже тантрическое падение так думать, если мы находимся в пространстве тантры.
У махаяны и тантры общий плод в воззрении, который в тантре называется высшие сиддхи. Но мотивы  вступления на путь и сам путь различаются, они могут быть и мирскими, к примеру мирские сиддхи.
А дальше вопрос Алексея: "Не сочетаемость путей".
Махаяна она чудесным образом сама работает у тех, кто ей занимается, но и у них всегда есть возможность открыть дверь и в тантру, и тут мы попадаем в отдельный мир со своими правилами. 
Смотрим от Shus:
1) Тантрический Буддизм предлагает альтернативный путь к просветлённости вдобавок к стандартному пути Махаяны.
…читать там дальше: https://webshus.ru/18561 
Есть там что расширить и добавить, главное акцент на Авешу, без которой вообще ни чего не происходит.

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Писал уже, линия передачи и несочетаемость путей. Вот например как последователь пути отречения должен представлять женщину - как мешок костей, грязь и тд не хочу продолжать, как последователь пути самоосвобождения видит женщину - как совершенное божество, совершенная мудрость, совершенная красота. Ну и как совместить, никак.


В буддизме много разнообразных наставлений разнообразным существам с разнообразными проблемами, с временными и окончательными целями и для разнообразных ситуаций
Окончательными целями являются самоосвобождение\трансформация\угасание\устранение\пресечение омрачений, как таких которые являются причинами условиями переживания страданий, так и таких которые являются завесами к постижению того как всё существует в реальности.
Последователь пути самоосвобождения если у него не хватает опыта применить простой, внутренний и естественный метод самоосвобождения  в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Гуру Ринпоче) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода трансформации. Если же не хватает опыта применить менее простой, менее внутренний и менее естественный метод трансформации  в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Марпа Лоцава) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода применения замены на противоположное конкретному злотворному омрачению конкретное благотворное.  Если же не хватает опыта применить более сложний, и всё ещё внутренний и  естественный метод раскрытия  благотворного в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Арья Шандидева) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода противоядий. и т.д. Если ничего более менее внутреннее умственное не срабатывает, ну очень же мало людей на самом деле имеют навыки осознанности, развитую внимательность и в общем хорошо тренированный ум, то применив свою силу воли и характера следует внешнему правилу.  Так и учатся, так и приобретают опыт, так и следуют пути .... 
Если же и это не применяется, то ничего не происходит в плане пути, просто продолжается следование за своими омрачениями, происходит  развитие и усиления всех этих вредоносностей и в конце концов доведение себя до плачевных состояний (до очень-очень прискорбных состояний если рассматривать с позиции перспективы многих жизней). И если ничего ничего из этого реально в жизни не применять(а для того чтоб применять самое простое, самое внутреннее и самое естественное - это ещё и мочь надо) , то всё равно как себя человек называет (махамудрист, тантрист, махаянист, винаист и т.п.) и всё равно какие он формальные практики практикует, в плане пути вообще ничего не происходит.

Есть конечно в буддизме и временные цели такие как здоровье, долголетие, достаток и многие-многие другие успехи, это также очень-очень хорошо и благо и польза, хоть и временно. Но мыж мужчины вроде серьёзные и самые лучшие из лучших, и  только о самом высоком, духовном и самом-самом просветлённом говорим ; ) О самом Маха-Маха : )

----------

Антончик (29.06.2017), Евгений Шпагин (29.06.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

Алексей, такое видение в этих путях-лишь метод. Что чистое видение божества ( только это Тантра, не Дзогчен), что мешок костей и крови. Чтобы с этим самым ВИДЕНИЕМ поработать. Это некорректый подход-совмещать-это просто разные методы Пути. Если хотите что-то "совмещать"-то лучше работать на уровне Основы этих путей.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И ещё, уважаемый   @*Алексей Л*  насчёт _мешка с костями_, это специальный метод противоядие, не общий для всех. Это для людей с соответствующей проблемой и в соответвующих условиях. Для работы на уровне противоядий. И как и любое противоядие, любое лекарство - это надо использовать умело.  Как и при любом неумелом использовании лекарства противоядия, оно может превратится  в яд. В  случае неумелого использования данного противоядия, то в яд - злобы или глупости.

----------

Алексей Л (03.07.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

На счёт мешка с костями, то махаянский, китайский учитель Сюй-Юнь, написал песню кожаного мешка.

----------


## Алсу

> В буддизме много разнообразных наставлений разнообразным существам с разнообразными проблемами


Вспоминается Дондруп. Так божеств забросили, что их практически и нет и не видно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так божеств забросили, что их практически и нет и не видно.


В буддизме и практик божеств много , для разнообразных людей и для решения их разнообразных проблем.

----------

Алсу (05.07.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Последователь пути самоосвобождения если у него не хватает опыта применить простой, внутренний и естественный метод самоосвобождения  в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Гуру Ринпоче) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода трансформации. Если же не хватает опыта применить менее простой, менее внутренний и менее естественный метод трансформации  в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Марпа Лоцава) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода применения замены на противоположное конкретному злотворному омрачению конкретное благотворное.  Если же не хватает опыта применить более сложний, и всё ещё внутренний и  естественный метод раскрытия  благотворного в той или иной ситуации (ну не всеж Арья Шандидева) в конкретной этой ситуации отступает во вне в сторону метода противоядий. и т.д. Если ничего более менее внутреннее умственное не срабатывает, ну очень же мало людей на самом деле имеют навыки осознанности, развитую внимательность и в общем хорошо тренированный ум, то применив свою силу воли и характера следует внешнему правилу.  Так и учатся, так и приобретают опыт, так и следуют пути .... 
> Маха-Маха : )


Как бы логично, тольно я таких школ не видел, в Кагъю например если нендро не подействовало его назначают снова. Я практиковал в дзогчен общине, там разные практики и можно для любого найти не отступая так сказать. Но мне не понравилось что нет лам которые могут подсказать и направить, никто не скажет что тебе нужно, а Ринпоче нет времени нянчится с каждым, как бы все сами собой, опять же с практиками засада, за исключением сертифицированных инструкторов консультацию давать нельзя, надо искать именно того инструктора кто имеет право учить данной конкретной практике, все бы ничего но я живу на острове на краю света. 





> Есть конечно в буддизме и временные цели такие как здоровье, долголетие, достаток и многие-многие другие успехи, это также очень-очень хорошо и благо и польза, хоть и временно. Но мыж мужчины вроде серьёзные и самые лучшие из лучших, и  только о самом высоком, духовном и самом-самом просветлённом говорим ; ) О самом Маха-Маха : )


Хорошо сказано про мужчин, Владимир Николаевич, вы это дело не бросайте  :Big Grin: 
А если серъезно то да, мне это мысль тоже приходила что мы на самом деле если подумать "далеко пойдем"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Facepalm:   :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Алексей, такое видение в этих путях-лишь метод. Что чистое видение божества ( только это Тантра, не Дзогчен), что мешок костей и крови. Чтобы с этим самым ВИДЕНИЕМ поработать. Это некорректый подход-совмещать-это просто разные методы Пути. Если хотите что-то "совмещать"-то лучше работать на уровне Основы этих путей.


Странно слышать это от вас, разве великое совершенство включает в себя что-то несовершенное? я считаю что это видение в тантре и есть истинное а в отречении - искустный метод.

----------


## Алексей Л

> И ещё, уважаемый   @*Алексей Л*  насчёт _мешка с костями_, это специальный метод противоядие, не общий для всех. Это для людей с соответствующей проблемой и в соответвующих условиях. Для работы на уровне противоядий. И как и любое противоядие, любое лекарство - это надо использовать умело.  Как и при любом неумелом использовании лекарства противоядия, оно может превратится  в яд. В  случае неумелого использования данного противоядия, то в яд - злобы или глупости.


Согласен

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.07.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Как бы логично, тольно я таеих школ не видел, в Кагъю например если нендро не подействовало его назначают снова.


В этом плане интересную запись у Нандзена в ЖЖ встречал, правда там уже не про предварительные практики сказано, а вроде бы вообще касательно посвящения в тантру: В текстах объяснительных тантр (онтог - тиб.), например, Гухьясамаджи, ясно сказано, что если нет признаков одержания, низведение божества в тело практикующего проводится вторично, а если и на этот раз ничего не происходит, подводимый признаётся неподходящим учеником.

http://nandzed.livejournal.com/6129010.html

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Из этой-же записи:

Смысл всех обетов и предписаний можно свести к необходимости чистого видения, в котором нечего отвергать. Об этом часто говорят современные великие учителя, такие как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14-й в своей книге «Развитие повседневной медитации» высказывает близкое мнение, что на самом-то деле тантрических обетов всего два, внешний и внутренний: 1) постоянно развивать ясность видения, или отчётливость визуализации, то есть восприятие мира в виде мандалы, а себя — в форме йидама этой мандалы и 2) всегда удерживать чувство тантрической гордости йидама, то есть опытное понимание, что ты сам и все остальные неизменно пребывают в состоянии Пробуждения.

P.S.: Кстати об этом-же писал и Александр Дубинин, про гордость божества и если прекратить это виденье, то будет падение. Ещё он кстати и про авешу упоминал в каких-то темах, как следствие что посвящение реально произошло.

----------


## Алексей Л

> В этом плане интересную запись у Нандзена в ЖЖ встречал, правда там уже не про предварительные практики сказано, а вроде бы вообще касательно посвящения в тантру: В текстах объяснительных тантр (онтог - тиб.), например, Гухьясамаджи, ясно сказано, что если нет признаков одержания, низведение божества в тело практикующего проводится вторично, а если и на этот раз ничего не происходит, подводимый признаётся неподходящим учеником.
> 
> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/6129010.html


Тут комментировать либо много либо ничего, это вообще неправильное понимание тантры, к сожалению много таких практиков.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Из этой-же записи:
> 
> Смысл всех обетов и предписаний можно свести к необходимости чистого видения, в котором нечего отвергать. Об этом часто говорят современные великие учителя, такие как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14-й в своей книге «Развитие повседневной медитации» высказывает близкое мнение, что на самом-то деле тантрических обетов всего два, внешний и внутренний: 1) постоянно развивать ясность видения, или отчётливость визуализации, то есть восприятие мира в виде мандалы, а себя — в форме йидама этой мандалы и 2) всегда удерживать чувство тантрической гордости йидама, то есть опытное понимание, что ты сам и все остальные неизменно пребывают в состоянии Пробуждения.
> 
> P.S.: Кстати об этом-же писал и Александр Дубинин, про гордость божества и если прекратить это виденье, то будет падение. Ещё он кстати и про авешу упоминал в каких-то темах, как следствие что посвящение реально произошло.


Опять правильно писать гордость за божество, к сожалению понимают как гордость что я божество, какой Я опупенный!, Я, Я. Но вы поймите разницу, это важно

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Тут комментировать либо много либо ничего, это вообще неправильное понимание тантры, к сожалению много таких практиков.


Ну я не понял про что Вы, но читал разные материалы, что при посвящении, должны быть знаки авеши, например тряска, или слёзы, или подпрыгивание, или непроизвольный танец, или волосы дыбом. Об этом упоминается в различных источниках и Сурадж приводил подобную информацию - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-6-0-00000013-000-0-0#001

А вот свидетельства, когда Шакья Шри давал посвящения, описываются знаки авеши:

Однажды, когда он давал «Посвящение реликвий видьядхар» из цикла «Северных сокровищ», на удачливых учеников снизошло благословение. Как знак этого их затрясло, а затем, сидя со скрещенными ногами, они воспарили в воздух на высоту полностью вытянутой руки. Они стали говорить на санскрите и других языках, и выпал снег в виде цветков с лепестками числом от трех до десяти. Некоторые из учеников видели в небе образования в виде символов, имеющих духовный смысл, таких как восемь благоприятных символов и восемь благоприятных субстанций. Примерно в то же время Шакья Шри открыл краткие, но глубокие терма ума, называющиеся «Садхана мирного и гневного Самантабхадры» и «Суть Дзогчен Ньингтиг», собственное постижение Шакьи Шри. Затем он дал посвящение Чецун Ньингтиг примерно десяти людям, включая нескольких лам, тулку и старого ретритного наставника из его обители. Когда он давал благословение своим ученикам, проявилось много знаков, указывающих на реальное снисхождение на них благословения: их физический облик изменился, а тела начали трястись и подниматься в воздух и т.д. На десятый день месяца обезьяны в год обезьяны-земли (1908) учитель, его сыновья, старые и молодые ученики, монахи и миряне три дня подряд делали ганачакру. В момент церемонии, когда призывается снисхождение благословения, у Шакья Шри было видение Лотосорожденного Ваджра-Гуру, явившегося там, где на мандале находится место для подношений. Благословение присутствия Гуру Ринпоче увеличило силу переживаний и постижение участников пиршества: некоторые начали дрожать, трястись и подниматься в воздух, другие упали без чувств с глазами, полными слез. Большинство из присутствующих чувствовали глубокую веру и сильное отвращение к мирским делам.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Опять правильно писать гордость за божество, к сожалению понимают как гордость что я божество, какой Я опупенный!, Я, Я. Но вы поймите разницу, это важно


Ну я думаю что все правильно понимают, в том числе и автор блога ЖЖ, что речь не о том какой "я опупенный", а то что индивидуальное, иллюзорное виденье, замещается виденьем себя божеством, а мир мандалой.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну я не понял про что Вы, но читал разные материалы, что при посвящении, должны быть знаки авеши, например тряска, или слёзы, или подпрыгивание, или непроизвольный танец, или волосы дыбом. Об этом упоминается в различных источниках и Сурадж приводил подобную информацию - http://clearlight.borda.ru/?1-6-0-00000013-000-0-0#001


Я не говорю что эффектов не происходит, все люди впечатлительны и будут вести себя так как считает их подсознание, я смотрел ролики изгнанния шайтана в исламе и бесов в христианстве, везде люди "подигрывают" соответственно. Но нет ничего внешнего, того кого назвали бесом сам им и будет, наш ум может стать кем угодно. Так и йидам - это образец и человек полный веры будет вести себя соответственно тому как он считает было бы, кстати поэтому и "эффекты" разные.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну я думаю что все правильно понимают, в том числе и автор блога ЖЖ, что речь не о том какой "я опупенный", а то что индивидуальное, иллюзорное виденье, замещается виденьем себя божеством, а мир мандалой.


Звучит правильно

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Странно слышать это от вас, разве великое совершенство включает в себя что-то несовершенное? я считаю что это видение в тантре и есть истинное а в отречении - искустный метод.


Но Тантра, не Дзогчен. Великое совершенство включает в себя все, но метод его не основан на преображении нечистого в чистое видение.

И в тантре это это тоже искусный метод, чтобы расширить границы нашего восприятия на стадии зарождения и совсем их разрушить на стадии завершения.Просто в  тантре для этого есть методы(и естественно, понимание), которых нет в сутре.

----------

Алексей Л (04.07.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как бы логично, тольно я таких школ не видел, в Кагъю например если нендро не подействовало его назначают снова.


То, что я написал, какраз на основе наставлений Кагью.
Разные стили есть. 
Можно постепенно с внешнего к внутреннему идти, это напоминает немного стиль поэтапный Гелуг, только на основе Драгоценного Украшения Освобождения Дже Гампопы. Так напр. учил Кюнзик Шамар Ринпоче.
Можно с нёндро (только это не просто нёндро, а чаг-чэн-нёндро,  нёндро-махамудры). Затем Махамудра либо непосредсвенно работа с умом метода и опыт которые Марпа получил у Майтрипы, так напр. учил Кьбдже Калу Ринпоче (точнее: чаще всего он именно такому стилю практики учил)  
Также Кьябже учил объединять все три яны под крышей Махамудры, через практику сразу на трёх уровнях внешнем, внутреннем и ... .  Так учили многие учителя Кагью и Ньингма. 
Либо Махамудра после чаг-чэн-нёндро, через кьерим и дзокрим анутарайогатантры, постижение Махамудры через работу с энергиями то что Марпа получил у Наропы.
А можно вообще какуюто одну практику практиковать и через нёё осуществлять постижение Махамудры.

А можно сразу с уровня Махамудры. Начиная с самого внутреннего, естественного и простого, а если это не работает и не удаётся в определённых ситуациях удержать этот уровень, отступать на шаг во вне. И даже если работает, то с этого уровня уже легче нёндро делать и намного легче , постигать и раскрывать  качества ума. Можно и таким образом объединить в практике всё Учение Будды под крышей Махамудры.
Вот с этой позиции писал, то о чём Вы и спрашивали ) 

(п.с. Знаю только один случай когда одной группе лама сказал нёндро заново делать. Но они там вообще без лунга практиковали, без наставлений и практически вообще мало имея представления о буддизме и буддийских целям,  ньюэйджеры на своей волне и по своим понятиям.
Хотя есть ещё стиль практики когда чаг-чэ-нёндро всю жизнь делаешь, круг за кругом И вот такой ксати подход, исходя из тех людей что так практикуют - довольно таки результативный )

----------

Алексей Л (04.07.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Любая тантра - это полный путь, любая мандала - это полный путь.
Любое божество, это полный путь.

----------

Антончик (21.07.2017), Шуньяананда (07.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Индийская ваджраяна нормально сохранилась только в Непале. Все тибетские ее школы подверглись сильному влиянию бона. Первоначальный защитник Махакала был заменен на кого угодно, тибетцы и санскрит изуродовали...

----------


## Альбина

И вот когда эта Ваджрайогини разворачивается внутри, тогда что происходит  или что должно происходить? И с чем? С миром ли, с людьми и вообще?  Есть знатоки?

Как баба на самоваре на аве,ей богу, но пусть- антично-философично зато..

----------


## Дубинин

> И вот когда эта Ваджрайогини разворачивается внутри, тогда что происходит  или что должно происходить? И с чем? С миром ли, с людьми и вообще?  Есть знатоки?
> 
> Как баба на самоваре на аве,ей богу, но пусть- антично-философично зато..


Ну "Мир"- по идее должен расшататься ещё задолго до полного "разворачивания", а "полное разворачивание" наверное можно только в ретрите строгом пережить (иначе задолго до сего момента будешь для окружающих весьма странен.. (это не Дзогчен- где; "там где чего делаешь- там и Ригпа"))

----------


## Альбина

> Ну "Мир"- по идее должен расшататься ещё задолго до полного "разворачивания", а "полное разворачивание" наверное можно только в ретрите строгом пережить (иначе задолго до сего момента будешь для окружающих весьма странен.. (это не Дзогчен- где; "там где чего делаешь- там и Ригпа"))


Ещё потом поспрашиваю...скорее всего..., ладно?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ещё потом поспрашиваю...скорее всего..., ладно?


Ты получила передачу?

----------


## Альбина

> Ты получила передачу?


В смысле от Дубинина?)) Канешн..ТОка пока кроме съехавшей крыши мне пока от него ничего не передалось))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В смысле от Дубинина?)) Канешн..ТОка пока кроме съехавшей крыши мне пока от него ничего не передалось))


От буддийского учителя передачу на Ваджрайогини? Тогда есть смысл спрашивать, что происходит, когда Ваджрайогини разворачивается внутри.

----------


## Альбина

> От буддийского учителя передачу на Ваджрайогини?


Нет,Пем. Я любопытствую...Просто я её знаю..

----------


## Владимир А

У кого получали передачи тертоны, открывшие тайники с садханами? Если их не учитывать, то вся парампара живых передач рушится, а если учитывать, то сам принцип передачи обесценивается.

----------


## Александр С

> У кого получали передачи тертоны, открывшие тайники с садханами? Если их не учитывать, то вся парампара живых передач рушится, а если учитывать, то сам принцип передачи обесценивается.


Тертоны как правило были воплощениями учеников (их просветленной активности, качеств) Падмасамбхавы, о них имелись предсказания, они получали, за редким исключением, серьезное образование и признание в своей традиции. О них можно сказать, как о _воплощении_ принципа передачи. В т.ч. и поэтому, а так же благодаря краткости и, вследствие этого не загрязненности линий преемственности нарушениями самай, терма могут иметь более сильное благословение и давать более быстрый результат, чем древние практики.

----------


## Владимир А

Передача от инкарнации святого - равносильна передаче от божества святому. Красиво, но совершенно не проверить, будучи не святым.

----------


## Дубинин

> Передача от инкарнации святого - равносильна передаче от божества святому. Красиво, но совершенно не проверить, будучи не святым.


А всё остальное выходит-"проверить"? (реализации "высших " и конечно "любимых низших" сиддх?)

----------


## Владимир А

Зачем смешивать тему парампары с сиддхами? У нас, например, вообще нет парампар, поэтому и проблемы их аутентичности нет, а сиддхи проявляют лишь достоверные араханты, которых тоже нынче нет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет,Пем. Я любопытствую...Просто я её знаю..


Боюсь уж спросить про "знаю")))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> У кого получали передачи тертоны, открывшие тайники с садханами? Если их не учитывать, то вся парампара живых передач рушится, а если учитывать, то сам принцип передачи обесценивается.


Из биографии Чокгьюр Лингпа - одного из главных тертонов всей истории Тибета (1829-1870):

Чокгьюр Лингпа получил множество передач, посвящений и тайных наставлений разных традиций у тибетских Учителей, в том числе, у иерархов школ Карма Кагью и Друкпа Кагью. 

В терма, там вроде бы все те же тантрические практики, что и в тантрах Сарма, и они вроде бы полученные терма прежде сравнивают. О терма подробно написано в книге "Блистательное величие". В Сарма, учителя тоже получали откровения по учениям, которые потом записывали, например Цонкапа от Манджушри, Пабонка Ринпоче от Ваджрайогини. В комментарии Катара Ринпоче на Горную Дхарму Карма Чакме говорится: "От божества вы получите посвящения, учения и, в большинстве случаев, предсказания. Данный опыт сравнительно редок и случается только с теми, кто достаточно удачлив, чтобы иметь сильный кармический отпечаток. Под "кармическим отпечатком" подразумевается, что такие люди в своих прошлых жизнях занимались совершенной практикой, возможно, того же самого божества, соответственно, практика в этой жизни просто пробудила их тенденции из прошлых. Такое случалось на всем протяжении нашей традиции. Приведенный в тексте пример описывает обстоятельства в которых возникла традиция Намчо или Небесной Дхармы. Намчо проявилось как последовательность видений полученных тертоном Мингьюром Дордже, начиная с детства и заканчивая смертью на двадцатых годах жизни. В течение тринадцати лет, он получал терма или видения, которых накапливалось в течении года на один большой том, соответственно, в итоге вышло тринадцать томов Намчо. Мингьюр Дордже приводится в качестве примера, потому что в своих видениях он встречал божество, которое передавало ему практику и посвящение, и с которым он мог обсудить всё переданное. Таким образом для практикующего высших способностей видение божества возникает как непосредственный опыт. Тем не менее, когда у кого-то возникает видение божества, с этим необходимо точно разобраться. Его необходимо рассмотреть, потому что оно может быть как подлинным видением божества, так и, вводящим вас в заблуждение, Марой, который прикидывается божеством. Например, если вы делали практику Гуру Ринпоче или Авалокитешвары или у вас есть связь с Кармапой, то с одной стороны в появившемся видении могут быть действительно они, а с другой это может быть Мара, проявившийся в данном облике, чтобы сбить вас с пути... Учения или предсказания, которые вы получите от божества, также должны быть подвергнуты подобному исследованию. Вы должны проанализировать согласованны ли они с учениями Будды, учениями сутр и тантр. Если предсказания не противоречат сутрам и тантрам, тогда это указывает, что ваше видение божества было подлинным. Если они противоречат учениям, тогда это попытка Мары сбить вас с пути".

----------


## Альбина

> Боюсь уж спросить про "знаю")))


))не боись)) да вон она сейчас шлындрает..)) и ржет еще)) сначала губы указательным пальцем прижала "тсс!"", а потом тут-же этот же палец ровно посередине лба..ну вот и кто это? Да она..она это вот прям .ее выходки )))

----------

Шуньяананда (09.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

> Чокгьюр Лингпа получил множество передач, посвящений и тайных наставлений разных традиций у тибетских Учителей, в том числе, у иерархов школ Карма Кагью и Друкпа Кагью.


Они не получали передач на тантры из тайников, от реальных исторических людей, их современников. Если смотреть с позиции индуизма, то это нарушение парампары. У авторитетных сампрадай везде фигурирую реальные люди, из уст в уста. Традиция парампар - скопирована из индуизма. Датированных древностью манускриптов терма тоже нет. Также образование и опыт тертонов в религиях - указывает именно на то, что содержание тайников они попросту вдумчиво сочиняли, исходя из своих знаний и с помощью коллег. Как ваджрные, так и бонские тертоны. Если бы терма открывали святые невежды, то был бы совсем иной повод для разговора.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Они не получали передач на тантры из тайников, от реальных исторических людей, их современников. Если смотреть с позиции индуизма, то это нарушение парампары. У авторитетных сампрадай везде фигурирую реальные люди, из уст в уста. Традиция парампар - скопирована из индуизма. Датированных древностью манускриптов терма тоже нет. Также образование и опыт тертонов в религиях - указывает именно на то, что содержание тайников они попросту вдумчиво сочиняли, исходя из своих знаний и с помощью коллег. Как ваджрные, так и бонские тертоны. Если бы терма открывали святые невежды, то был бы совсем иной повод для разговора.


Дык тантры в своём начале тоже не от людей были получены, а только уже потом передавались от человека к человеку, так-же и с терма.

----------


## Владимир А

От ваджрных будд они якобы были получены, не от тертонов уж точно.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> От ваджрных будд они якобы были получены, не от тертонов уж точно.


Есть разные терма, есть терма земли, их находят подобно кладам. Есть терма, которые передают ваджрные будды, так например ЧННР описывает как ему дакини передала терма. В книге "Блистательное величие", описывается случай, когда текст терма возникал в пространстве, а тертоны записывали их уже на бумагу, это терма ума (открытое в потоке ума тертона). В этой книге говорится что тертоны понимали эти символы и могли их расшифровывать. Так-же и с тантрами Сарма, первоначально их получали не от людей, а уже потом люди передавали людям, то есть в первоначальной цепочке тантр, были по факту такие же тертоны.

----------


## Владимир А

Все это очень напоминает историю Книги Мормона.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ))не боись)) да вон она сейчас шлындрает..)) и ржет еще)) сначала губы указательным пальцем прижала "тсс!"", а потом тут-же этот же палец ровно посередине лба..ну вот и кто это? Да она..она это вот прям .ее выходки )))


Показаться бы надо врачику. У кого тараканы бегают, у кого Йогини. 

Она не ржет и не шлындрает, так я и знала, что передачи не было. Она крепко стоит на ногах такая беспощадная и клыкастая тетенька, топает ногой и устрашает до ужаса. Каждый атрибут на упогибель бяки в неустоявшихся сумбурных умах. Лучше уж и не спрашивать, че бывает, если он развернется, да еще неграмотно внутри, особо если у кого воображалка сильно воображает :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алексей Л (18.11.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Показаться бы надо врачику. У кого тараканы бегают, у кого Йогини. 
> 
> Она не ржет и не шлындрает, так я и знала, что передачи не было. Она крепко стоит на ногах такая беспощадная и клыкастая тетенька, топает ногой и устрашает до ужаса. Каждый атрибут на упогибель бяки в неустоявшихся сумбурных умах. Лучше уж и не спрашивать, че бывает, если он развернется, да еще неграмотно внутри, особо если у кого воображалка сильно воображает


Вот все у вас серъезно, у буддистов..

----------

Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Алсу

> У кого получали передачи тертоны, открывшие тайники с садханами? Если их не учитывать, то вся парампара живых передач рушится, а если учитывать, то сам принцип передачи обесценивается.


Если передача не от людей тогда в парампаре не люди, могут быть идамы, йогини, демоны и мертвые ламы. Если практики девата плохо сохранились, грамотный лама может составить садхану соответствующую традиции. Так делал Пабонка. Ваджрайогини Нарокачо первая в парампаре сама, далее линия. А бывает найденый текст практикуется через самопосвящение.

"Может возникнуть ситуация, когда нет возможности получить устную передачу, например, оригинальную тантру, составленные индийскими махасиддхами, оригинальные комментарии, различные дополнения к базовому ритуалу, такие как применение четырех активностей, инструкции разного уровня, связанные с сутрой, тантрой и т.д. Если вы действительно по-настоящему посвятили себя этому циклу, но просто отсутствуют источники устной передачи, поскольку носители умерли; если вы можете понять смысл текстов, просто читая их, что является признаком наличия у вас кармической связи с ними; и если вы нашли тексты совершенно случайным образом, не потому что разыскивали их, или вам дали их, то сделайте следующее: поднесите текстам мандалу, возложите тексты на макушку головы и думайте, что эти тексты доверили вам дакини, являющиеся защитниками этого конкретного учения. Допустимость такой практики можно подтвердить устремлениями Гуру Ринпоче и других мастеров, которые часто говорят: «Пусть с этим встретятся те, кто обладает кармой». (Кхенпо Картара к наставлениям Карма Чагме)

----------

Алексей Л (15.11.2017), Шуньяананда (13.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Сегодня это не актуально. Все наиболее сакральное опубликовано в открытом доступе. Опубликовано самими ламами, как ваджрными, так и бонскими.

https://goo.gl/iYEEjX

http://www.losangsamten.com/files/panden_lhamo_2.pdf

http://www.olmoling.org/section/file...ipa_Gyalmo.pdf

----------

Шуньяананда (14.11.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот все у вас серъезно, у буддистов..


серьезно, самаи это не шуточки. Но и пустотно)))

----------

Алексей Л (18.11.2017), Шуньяананда (14.11.2017)

----------


## Александр С

> Сегодня это не актуально. Все наиболее сакральное опубликовано в открытом доступе. Опубликовано самими ламами, как ваджрными, так и бонскими.


Ну да, и под юбку нечего заглядывать - вон сколько в открытом доступе опубликовано :-)

Чтобы чтение текстов привело к практике, нужно стечение обстоятельств, обычно именуемых посвящением.

Обнаружение текста в инете сакральным его не сделает. Опубликовать тайный текст нельзя.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.11.2017)

----------


## Владимир А

Действительность заключается в том, что в Тибете и Непале не всегда традиционная религиозная практика начинается с инициации. Особенно в деревнях, в которых вообще нет монастырей и лам, где живет большинство населения. Они тоже практикуют садханы, мантры и пр., но просто в рамках семейных и общественных традиций, без всяких передач от специалистов. Чисто физически, на всех не хватит ваджрных и бонских священников, даже если очень того захотеть, это не сложно себе представить. У индуистов аналогично, далеко не все традиционные практики получают дикшу, большинство остается шикша...

----------

Шуньяананда (15.11.2017)

----------


## Алсу

Да, там народ обращается с требами к популярным Буддам и Бодхисаттвам, мантры читает, ритуалы как "в семье",  действительно не нуждаются в инициациях, но на праздниках, в паломничествах или "ринпоче приехал" все-таки стараются попасть на массовые посвящения, где раздают дженанги. Конечно полный комплект посвящений и разъяснений собирают практики, кто серьезно занимаются садханами на божеств, их можно назвать тантриками или йогинами. А у неваров там действительно это всё внутри семьи/общины.

----------


## Владимир А

Кто пытается к ринпоче попасть, кто не пытается, все это отпущено на личное усмотрение. Вторые не пересатют быть традиционными буддистами и бонпо. Большинство азиатов никаких ритуальных посвящений не имеет. Разговоры об обязательном посвящении в мантры и садханы распространено в среде европейских, американских и австралийских необуддистов. Это изобретение ринпоче ведущих платные ретриты, для белых профанов, не знающих азиатских реалий.

----------


## Владимир А

Кто пытается к ринпоче попасть, а кто не пытается, все это отпущено на личное усмотрение. Вторые не перестают быть самыми традиционными буддистами и бонпо. Большинство азиатов никаких ритуальных посвящений не имеет. Разговоры об обязательном посвящении в мантры и садханы распространены в среде европейских, американских и австралийских необуддистов. Это изобретение ушлых ринпоче ведущих платные ретриты, для белых профанов, не знающих азиатских реалий.

----------


## Алексей Л

Алсу, не тратьте время на тролля

----------


## Владимир А

Ай молодец, только на это ума хватило.

----------


## Алсу

Да Алсу всё понимает, она злая. 
Вокруг  нас, тантрических практиков собирается много гьялпо и тсенов, мы им нравимся и они *очень не любят* когда нас обижают.
Я Дондрупу говорила, ну зачем занимать такую категоричную позицию.

----------


## Владимир А

Хорошо, раз вы обижаетесь, то больше на форум не зайду. Обижать больше не буду. Мне это раз плюнуть, таков мой уровень. Могу не отвечать на километровые посты в совой адрес, зная, что они есть, что способен разнести их в пух и прах, с кучей ссылок на АИ. Просто иногда не хочу, теряю интерес, осознаю, что теряю время на интернетчиков... 
Удачи в практиках, помните, что практический результат наивысший критерий истины. Если результата нет, то такую религию можно смело запнуть подальше и искать себе что-то другое. Но, вы Алсу, личность конечно интересная, занятная. Был бы я моложе, то увлекся бы вами и замутил. Расцеловал бы вас и ваш Гелуг в уста, муж бы не спас. Удачи!

----------

